# I've got balls :0)



## Lynnz (Dec 30, 2010)

Been having a play with balls and it has been fun.....the kumquat I will do differently next time I think :0)


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 30, 2010)

Lyn !!!!! Your soaps look edible they are so good ........


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 30, 2010)

The balls look cool!!!!
Fun.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 30, 2010)

I love me some Lyn soap porn.  And with balls!  It's almost too much!

  

Love it!


----------



## falldowngobump (Dec 30, 2010)

Beautiful!!! I'm so new at this soap making stuff, I'm just thrilled when I get a soap to work out!!  You are such an inspiration to a newbie like me!!!  Please keep posting pictures of your soaps!


----------



## MrsFusion (Dec 30, 2010)

I have all sorts of things I would like to say....  :twisted: 

But, I'll stick with beautiful soaps!


----------



## cwarren (Dec 30, 2010)

FUN FUN FUN !!!!   I love it


----------



## my2scents (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy New Year Lynn......ooooooh those look fun.
I thought you add mentioned here before that you had your stamp made by somone on Etsy?
I'm in search of a personal stamp, do you mind sharing your stamp makers name ?


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the purple and white looks like blueberries in vanilla ice cream, the peachy color is awesome too


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL some funny replies :0) many thanks love sharing with you guys there is a great bunch on this forum :0)
My2cents yes I had a stamp made by Anhoki's husband here is the link to the stamping part of her Etsy store............they do a great job but you need to have the design ready for them they dont help in that department
http://www.etsy.com/shop/Anhoki?section_id=6345549
I thn used the lovely Jessica from here to design the stamp for me, she was fantastic to work with and came up with so many great designs I had trouble choosing one :0) 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pag ... 1171171125
I have pasted her fb addy as her etsy shop is empty not sure maybe she is on holidays at the moment.
This is the stamp that was created for me by these two very talented groups.........Oh and Peggy from Bebe in taiwan is now doing custom orders and I am loving their stamps thinking of having another one done by them :0)............A girl can never have too many stamps I think :0)

http://www.bebe.idv.tw/index.php?route= ... ome#/news/


----------



## Hazel (Dec 30, 2010)

Beautiful soap...again! Someday I hope to be half as good a soaper as you.


----------



## newbie (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't know- a bit more selective placement of those balls and voila- Sexy Soaps, sited right next to the Naughty Bakery- and you're in business!!

Seriously, they are delicious looking.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 30, 2010)

Beautiful as usual!  Really lovely.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 30, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## my2scents (Dec 30, 2010)

Lyn said:
			
		

> LOL some funny replies :0) many thanks love sharing with you guys there is a great bunch on this forum :0)
> My2cents yes I had a stamp made by Anhoki's husband here is the link to the stamping part of her Etsy store............they do a great job but you need to have the design ready for them they dont help in that department
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/Anhoki?section_id=6345549
> I thn used the lovely Jessica from here to design the stamp for me, she was fantastic to work with and came up with so many great designs I had trouble choosing one :0)
> ...



Thanks for sharing Lynn


----------



## Relle (Dec 31, 2010)

You have great balls Lyn. hehehe

Relle.


----------



## heyjude (Dec 31, 2010)

Always enjoy drooling over your swirls and tops! Lovely balls.    (that's what she said ~~~~~   (insider reference for all fellow Office fans)


----------



## ewenique (Dec 31, 2010)

As usual, gorgeous soaps!  Love the purple/white one.


----------



## Jezzy (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow!!! those are awesome! I am have serious purple envy now!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 8, 2011)

I LOVE them!


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 8, 2011)

you make beautiful soap! love them.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 8, 2011)

Your soap is so beautiful!  I can't wait to see it in the 'real world' ... it looks so amazing!


----------

